# Use your PC as a TV, did you hear of this?



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

I was not sure where to post this, but anyway, I found this web site giving the chance to buy one time this software and use your PC as a TV.

Please check it out, I'd love to be able to do that if its real and just like the TV.

http://www.inklineglobal.com/adsales/majorgeeks/tvo_offer_468_tvo2min.html

Did anybody hear of this? or have tried it? Or at least know something on it?:laugh: 

I have this feeling, if I installed it I would get this out of whack TV screen that would be so poor in quality, with jumping images because of the lag in DSL at times, and pretty much feel like an idiot because I fell for it. If this is true to be why isn't it out there in full force? My girl friend is paying out $80.00 a month for a basic cable plan that is such a scam. She would be the first in line to get this package for the $29.95. 

((((((Below is a clip from the advertisement))))))

If You're Willing To Spend Upwards Of $100 On TV Or Even Cable, How Much Would You Spend On A Program that:

Turns your PC into a SuperTV 
Gives you Instant Access to thousands of TV channels and clips! 
Does Not Require extra hardware. 
Lets you Start watching in Minutes. 
Is Easy to use, No PC knowledge required. 
Has No Hidden costs, No Recurring charges, ever. 
So How Much Does PCShowBuzz Cost?
Order Today, And Get This Amazing Program At An Amazing Low Price Of Only $29.95! Take Advantage Of This Offer Before It Expires!


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

to be honest id prefer to go for one of these

http://cgi.ebay.com/External-TV-TUN...8768109070QQcategoryZ3761QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank you scottdont2841 for the reply!!

Can you please give me a huge ear full telling all about this?

I still have not done any reading on this yet, I just seen it the other day.

It looks to be very exciting so I'd like to hear about it from someone who knows about it and all the hidden details and/or charges.

Can you please tell me whats up with this, it seems to good to be true that all I have to do is buy this $29.95 software and I'll have 1000+ channels as what the advertisement says for me to do :laugh: 

Okay for starters I'm figuring that my DSL line will not work with this? Yes?

So lets say that's true, so now I get my computer hooked up with high speed cable, then I get that software and the box you showed me, did I go in the right order? what else am I missing? Do I need to subscribe to a TV cable company to pick up TV signals to my computer?

If you can please give me the straight details I'd love to hear it so I can figure out of I'm to go that route, then I can see it now with some nice huge monitors :laugh: 

thanks my friend, Joe


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

hi joe,

well my advice is be cautios ive bought similar things like this off ebay and, basically all they gave me was, a load of links to websites, with FREE TV FOR YOUR PC, most of the links were dead, thoise that did work were free tv channels like the fashion channel and the ones that were supposed to be "FILMS" were korean or spanish films with english subtitles, and the sports werent really the latest sports games but links to sports right ups of previous games and lastly some of the links were links to website offering you to pay to signup to use their service,

if it sounds to good to be true, it probably is mate

regards
scott


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

scottydont2841 said:


> hi joe,
> 
> well my advice is be cautios ive bought similar things like this off ebay and, basically all they gave me was, a load of links to websites, with FREE TV FOR YOUR PC, most of the links were dead, thoise that did work were free tv channels like the fashion channel and the ones that were supposed to be "FILMS" were korean or spanish films with english subtitles, and the sports werent really the latest sports games but links to sports right ups of previous games and lastly some of the links were links to website offering you to pay to signup to use their service,
> 
> ...


OH YEAH, you got that right! I came to that conclusion a long time ago.

The reviews written on the products in question help a lot these days, and if there are not enough written to evaluate it I just don't buy it if it sounds too good:sayyes: 

thank you, Joe


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

found a small review for you

The application itself is pretty usable - it's easy to navigate and seems pretty stable. It uses the PC's existing Internet connection to watch and streams, and also lets you schedule a recording, search for a channel, and view in full-screen mode.

Unfortunatly, where the whole concept begins to break down, is with the actual TV content available. Although there are hundreds of items listed in the pre-populated content selector, we struggled to find any actual live streaming TV content... most of what we found consisted of prerecorded show extracts, some quite out-of-date. The quality of the video feeds also varied quite dramatically, and some were almost unwatchable. The version we reviewed, (v1.0 Build 109), offered 2233 different content channels, which was made up of: 54 general channels, 746 TV channels, 4 webcasts, 55 recorded channels and 1374 video clips.

Scroll down the page (about half way) to read the rest

http://www.radioandtelly.co.uk/internet.html

hope this helps

regards

scott.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks, it looks to be some things going on in London? I need to go back and read some more. It did make a comment that if you have a phone line it was able to get 80 channels out thru it, wow, thats good news, I just might see this type of thing soon in the USA.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

scottydont2841 said:


> to be honest id prefer to go for one of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/External-TV-TUN...8768109070QQcategoryZ3761QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I emailed the guy selling this hardware on ebay and got some info on this item, he said it would be best if I had TV service all ready coming into the house, this way nobody gets confused in thinking other.

I'm finding that I enjoy watching TV, then when comercials come on I flip back to the computer viewing for a while until another TV show comes on that I like. So by having a TV set/screen right next to my pc screen would work great.

But now I have to figure out how to do this. :laugh: 

I have to figure out what way to go with getting a TV set on my desk next to my pc screen. It would either be a thin screen TV that fits on the desk, or set up a TV thru that hardware you showed me thru ebay, then I have to set my self up with two pc screens and if this can be done:laugh: Of course there is no priority or importance in doing this, its just another useless project to burn up some time and money, and just to see if it can be done :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you've got money to burn then I've got some great sea-side real estate in Arizona you'd LOVE.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> If you've got money to burn then I've got some great sea-side real estate in Arizona you'd LOVE.


Great - how much?


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> If you've got money to burn then I've got some great sea-side real estate in Arizona you'd LOVE.


Yeah! You must have the other lots for sale next to the ones I all ready own.:laugh:


----------

